# ANY CHANCE GETTING TO EC WITH 4 FOLLIES



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

I would greatly welcome some advise.

I have my day 7 scan on Friday and only have 4 follicles.
I am on 600 Menpour s/p
My fsh was 10, I am 36 years old.

I have had follie measurements on Friday
16,15,11,10 mm.
I am wondering can all 4 become mature in time for ec ?
Can more grow over the weekend?
I have another scan tomorrow at 12pm.

I am dreading that they will say I have to get donor eggs.

Any advise would be welcome.

Bobble x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi bobble  just read your thread if you dont mind me asking is this your first go at sp,i think other people on this site have gone ahead with ec only having 4 follies,regarding them growing i think they grow quite fast and also when you go back for your scan you could find you have more follies as well lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for reply Lisawell,

Yes this is my first go with s/p.
I did do l/p last year and had cyle abandoned because I had one big CYST.

Hopefully I will have good news tomorrow day 10 scan.

Bobble x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Bobble

Just wanted to wish you well for your scan tomorrow and that your follies grow they do grow quite fast and when you have your trigger jab they will mature.... Can understand how you feel I only had 2 Follies on SP and was quite upset about it but went on to EC with the 2 follies and produced 1 egg,,, but got a BFP ... so hang on in there let us know how your scan goes...

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi deb bee
congrats on your pregnancy   
i just wandered because you only produced 2 follies did your clinic decide for you to go ahead with ec or was it your self lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your scan today...I too have had EC with only 4 follies but I think it's pretty common for follies to get a 'grow-on' in the last few days of stimms, so try not to worry as you could be pleasantly surprised! My 4 follies all fertilised, and you only need 1 or 2 to transfer back...so hang in there.. 

Will look out for your update later!

Take care
Mikeygirl x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi mikeygirl
what im scared of if say i only procuce say 2-4 follies the clinic will cancell again if it was up to me i would risk with going ahead with ec lisa xxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

mikeygirl

im not having a scan yet havent started stimms yet due to start them in about a weeks time lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

BOBBLE
GOOD LUCK TODAY WITH YOUR SCAN LET ME KNOW HOW YOU GET ON    LISAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Bobble - good luck today,and its good to see you back xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

lisawill said:


> mikeygirl
> 
> im not having a scan yet havent started stimms yet due to start them in about a weeks time lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


Ooops!!

Think I confused you with Bobble!!! Best of Luck Bobble for your scan today!!

Lisa, can understand your anxiety - was actually mooted with us that ec may need to be abandoned when we only had 4 follies but we discussed and argued the case (in the nicest possible way!) with our consultant who agreed that we understood the risks involved (i.e. may not collect any eggs). If you are a paying customer and you can show you understand what's involved, I would hope you could come to some sort of agreement with your consultant, although I know not all of them are prepared to discuss and negotiate treatment plans as well as others...hope you have a good one?

Mikeygirl x


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you to everyone for the replies.

Had 2nd scan this morning and have 8 follies now.
I am over the moon.
I had acupuncture on Sat and I am convinced this did the trick.
I have EC on Wednesday at 10-30am.

I have another question.
My follies are 11,12,12,13,15,18,20 and 21 today.
What are the chances of the smaller ones becoming mature ?

Thanks again to everyone and good luck to everyone.

Hi Struthie and good luck to you this cycle.

Bobble x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

well done bobble and good luck with ec on wed lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Bobble
On my last cycle, I had small follies which took enough of a growth spurt to produce small eggs, and at least one of those fertilised and produced a good embryo.  The eggs keep growing after your trigger jab so you never know..  My advice would be to drink lots of water, eat lots of protein and get plenty rest.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Ellie


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks girls.

Will let you know.

Bobble x


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Just got back from EC.

9 eggs...

Can not believe it totally shocked,after only 4 follies last Friday....
I am classed as a poor responder  WOW.......

Bobble x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Great news - well done.  Fingers crossed for you for the next stage.    

Ellie


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

WELL DONE BOBBLE      ,HOPE I DO AS WELL AS YOU IM A POOR RESPONDER AS WELL,GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST OF YOUR CYCLE LISAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Had my call from Care.

5 fertilized.Very pleased.
Less than a week ago only had 4 follies....wow..

Back for ET tomorrow at 8-45am.

Bobble x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done and good luck


----------

